# Psssst.... Wanna get into shooting film........ for FREE?



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2016)

Then have I got a deal for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I accidentally committed to buying two Pentax K1000s with 50mm lenses, so I decided I'd offer one of them up to anyone here on the forum who would like to get into shooting film.  






You might end up getting a working Pentax K1000 with a 50mm f/2 SMC lens!  This camera was responsible for getting lots of people of my, shall we say, 'vintage', into photography.  When I received it, it suffered from the dreaded 'Dead Meter Syndrome', but I was able to repair the issue.... a corroded connection at the battery chamber.  It also sports a new battery, so all you'll need is a roll or two of film and you're all set. 

So, if you're serious about shooting film, send me a PM and let me know you're interested.  I want to send this to someone who wants to use it,....... _not_ sell it on ebay for lunch money.  I'll even pay for US shipping.  If you live outside the US, I might ask that you chip in a bit to help pay for shipping.

If more than one member is interested, I'll decide who will get it by a random drawing.  I'll keep this offer open until Dec. 26th so everyone has an opportunity to see it.


Cheers!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 11, 2016)

Super camera and super generous of you. I love mine.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 11, 2016)

That was my dream camera in 1977!


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2016)

A much loved, and quite coveted camera for those new to film!

Take it seriously, this is a great opportunity.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 12, 2016)

terri said:


> A much loved, and quite coveted camera for those new to film!
> 
> Take it seriously, this is a great opportunity.



Totally agree. Easy and FUN to use, and helps you learn about the exposure triangle. Super sharp lens.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 12, 2016)

Great offer! If I didn't have my Minolta, I'd be in for sure!

Someone should jump on this.


----------



## limr (Dec 12, 2016)

Agreed, someone needs to jump on this. I can vouch personally for the fabulousness that is the K1000


----------



## runnah (Dec 12, 2016)

You should offer something less harmful...like meth.


----------



## terri (Dec 12, 2016)

runnah said:


> You should offer something less harmful...like meth.



"Oh, rubbish!  You have no power here.  Now begone - before somebody drops a house on you!"


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 12, 2016)

runnah said:


> You should offer something less harmful...like meth.



Meth might be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2016)

runnah said:


> You should offer something less harmful...like meth.



Teach your children photography at an early age.  So when they grow up, they won't have any money for drugs.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 12, 2016)

If I were just starting, I'd jump on this in a heartbeat.


----------



## runnah (Dec 12, 2016)

480sparky said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You should offer something less harmful...like meth.
> ...



Because they will be broke from spending all their money on equipment or because they cannot find employment?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2016)

runnah said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 15, 2016)

Bump!

Aaaaaaand...
If @480sparky  is ok with it (since this is his donation) I would like to add a little something extra to this offer.

I thought I had some leftover pentax stuff lying around in a box somewhere,  and I was right.

So..pending approval,  I will throw in a tou/five star 75-200 f/4.5 macro lens (well, 1:4 macro)
It's a pentax k mount, of course.
Aperture works perfectly, lens is clean, minot bit of dust,  but nothing that will interfere with photography.
It's a push-pull, which functions perfectly. No oil on blades. Glass is clean. Comes with a front lens cap.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Bump!
> 
> Aaaaaaand...
> If @480sparky  is ok with it (since this is his donation) I would like to add a little something extra to this offer.
> ...




...............................................................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You know what's funny?  The kit I ended up with had a very similar lens with it (Star-D Gold Line 70-210 f/4.5), but I didn't include it with my offer as the aperture blades are stuck in the full-open position.

So.......... _absolutely_ I'm fine with it!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Bump!
> ...




the first thing I did after digging it out of the box was test the push pull and the aperture blades.  I have an m-42 mount super takumar 135mm f/3.5 lens i wanted to use on my fuji, but the aperture blades stick a little, so it sits in the box. 

so...with Sparkys approval, I will officially include the 75-200 lens in this donation. 
I can either mail it to you to be included with the camera package, or I can mail it directly to whoever is getting it. 
either way is fine with me, i will cover shipping regardless.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll just PM you with the recipients address.  No sense mailing it twice, plus making the person wait just that much longer.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I'll just PM you with the recipients address.  No sense mailing it twice, plus making the person wait just that much longer.



well, i was going to mail it to you NOW, so it would already be there when you made the selection.


----------



## encom_ (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow. I would love to take you up on the offer! Will you ship to Europe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just PM you with the recipients address.  No sense mailing it twice, plus making the person wait just that much longer.
> ...



That works. I'll PM my address when I get home to my desk.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2016)

encom_ said:


> Wow. I would love to take you up on the offer! Will you ship to Europe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If shipping isn't outrageous.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 22, 2016)

Pixmedic's (WHAT A GUY!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   lens arrived in the mail today!

Just a post to bump the thread and an updated image to make you salivate a bit more:


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 23, 2016)

Bump! Only a few days left to get in on sparkys generous offer!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2016)

......And the winner is: encom_ !


.................................................................................


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 26, 2016)

Woot! Gratz


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 26, 2016)

480sparky said:


> ......And the winner is: encom_ !
> 
> 
> .................................................................................


Awesome men!

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## encom_ (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks sparky! Looking forward to try analog photography for the first time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2016)

encom_ said:


> Thanks sparky! Looking forward to try analog photography for the first time!



Don't forget pixmedic!


----------



## encom_ (Dec 26, 2016)

Ofcourse!  Thanks for the lens pixmedic! You guys made my day.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 26, 2016)

encom_ said:


> Ofcourse!  Thanks for the lens pixmedic! You guys made my day.


Nah...
All glory goes to sparky on this one.
I just threw in a little something extra.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 27, 2016)

And awaaaaaaay it goes!


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 5, 2017)

Any update on this?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2017)

Since there's no tracking number, I have no idea where the package is ATM.  I'm sure it has to go through customs.


----------



## Destin (Jan 5, 2017)

Really loved this idea! Thanks for doing it sparky!

Would be really cool to see Encom_ post some of his work with that camera up here, or even write a few blog posts about using it.


----------



## encom_ (Jan 5, 2017)

Still waiting for its arrival. I will keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## encom_ (Jan 12, 2017)

I received the camera today. Thx again sparky and pixmedic. Going to load it with hp5+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## encom_ (Feb 4, 2017)

Developed my first roll of film today. First time ever doing this. I think all went well. Scans will follow soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## encom_ (Feb 12, 2017)

So.. it seems my scanner is really bad and can't handle film. I have opted to take a photograph of my negatives with my digital camera and the lens that has the highest reproduction ratio (1:1.4) of my collection, while handholding the negative in front of the lens (Not really the best possible way to do this, and a lot of variability/handshake/...). This caused the negative to not be entirely parallel to the sensor, and i slightly bend the film. I also tried to make a more flat image using my telephone as a lightbox, but I could see the pixels of the screen, and that was very distracting. So please don't judge the images on their quality. 

For using and developing film the first time in my life, I am relatively pleased with the results. They seem to be a bit low on contrast (underdeveloped?).  The film I used is HP5+ and I used Ilford ID-11 in a 1+1 dilution for 11:30 minutes, if memory serves me well (which according to the massive dev chart is too short.. I should have found that earlier). Next ilfostop and ilford rapid fixer to finish the development. I used ilfotol to wash the film, but I believe i used to much of it, which left marks on the dried film (the non emulsion side) that look like slug trails. 

The images have not been retouched (except for white balance, inversion and cropping)






50mm f1:2 shutter speed:1/60 ASA:400




50mm f1:2.8 shutter speed:1/500 ASA:400


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 12, 2017)

encom_ said:


> So.. it seems my scanner is really bad and can't handle film. I have opted to take a photograph of my negatives with my digital camera and the lens that has the highest reproduction ratio (1:1.4) of my collection, while handholding the negative in front of the lens (Not really the best possible way to do this, and a lot of variability/handshake/...). This caused the negative to not be entirely parallel to the sensor, and i slightly bend the film. I also tried to make a more flat image using my telephone as a lightbox, but I could see the pixels of the screen, and that was very distracting. So please don't judge the images on their quality.
> 
> For using and developing film the first time in my life, I am relatively pleased with the results. They seem to be a bit low on contrast (underdeveloped?).  The film I used is HP5+ and I used Ilford ID-11 in a 1+1 dilution for 11:30 minutes, if memory serves me well (which according to the massive dev chart is too short.. I should have found that earlier). Next ilfostop and ilford rapid fixer to finish the development. I used ilfotol to wash the film, but I believe i used to much of it, which left marks on the dried film (the non emulsion side) that look like slug trails.
> 
> ...



I'd say pretty darn good for your first time out. Easily fixed in post. Very nice framing and composition.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2017)

Kewl!  All you need to do now is adjust the curves/levels.

Do you squeegee the film when you hang it up?  That will remove most of the drops of water.  Plus, try a final rinse of distilled water with your Ilfotol.


----------



## encom_ (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I will try to do some post processing when I find the time, and post the results here. 

@480sparky , I squeegeed with my fingers.. I should get something decent to do that.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 12, 2017)

Amazon.com: Paterson Film Squeegee, #211: Camera & Photo


----------

